# Help, I deleted a partition, and can't seem to "extend" the other partition



## vbx (Aug 27, 2009)

When I right click either partition, (C:, D it won't allow me to "extend it". Is there another way to do this?  

Thanks


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 27, 2009)

is it a primary partition?


----------



## laszlo (Aug 27, 2009)

you have 2 os D-xp C-win7 i suppose as D appear as system;i think in order to extend you must format 1st and try after


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 27, 2009)

you can't do this under windows... you'll need a tool like partition magic to allow you low level access to the HDD in dos.

i find hiren's boot disk to be very handy for this work.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 27, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> you can't do this under windows... you'll need a tool like partition magic to allow you low level access to the HDD in dos.
> 
> i find hiren's boot disk to be very handy for this work.




you can do under windows... win7 is vista so allow to extend partitions


----------



## vbx (Aug 27, 2009)

laszlo said:


> you can do under windows... win7 is vista so allow to extend partitions



Nope, the "extend" isn't available when I right click either partition.  I'll give hiren boot disk a shot.

D: is XP and C: is win7


----------



## laszlo (Aug 27, 2009)

vbx said:


> Nope, the "extend" isn't available when I right click either partition.  I'll give hiren boot disk a shot.
> 
> D: is XP and C: is win7



maybe because is raw try to format 1st


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2009)

laszlo said:


> maybe because is raw try to format 1st



Yup.  Actually, just creating a partition using all of the free space should do it.  I'd make it a primary if possible but it shouldn't matter.

I'm not certain, but I remember having just this problem.  But it was with Acronis and/or Paragon.  

It's really weird because I seem to recall that Partition Magic used to prefer empty space although it would do it either way.

Modern software is such pussy shit compared to manly man stiff ware like Norton and PM.

Come on you sniveling little geek-wads, grow a pair!!!


----------



## thraxed (Aug 27, 2009)

The Reason you don't see the option in the pic above is because you can only expand drive letters with free space after them, in order to expand the c partition, you must move the c: drive to the left with one of the tools above so the free space appears to the right of drive c.  Depending how full your c drive is this might take a while, so you might want to keep it to minimum install.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2009)

thraxed said:


> The Reason you don't see the option in the pic above is because you can only expand drive letters with free space after them, in order to expand the c partition, you must move the c: drive to the left with one of the tools above so the free space appears to the right of drive c.  Depending how full your c drive is this might take a while, so you might want to keep it to minimum install.



I don't know about Windows utititilies, but that is definitely NOT true for Acronis and Paragon.


----------



## vbx (Aug 27, 2009)

Well the thing is, I want to extend it, w/o formatting any of the current partitions. C and D.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 27, 2009)

the green stripe is there because its a logical partition, which means i have no idea. but it should be black when the partition is deleted. right click it and do delete volume or partition again


----------



## warup89 (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to have this kinda problem before, I used "Paragon partition manager" and it was easily fixed.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 28, 2009)

vbx said:


> Well the thing is, I want to extend it, w/o formatting any of the current partitions. C and D.



than start the pc with win7 ,format the raw partition(deleted one) and extend the the other with the new formatted one. that's all !


----------



## vbx (Aug 28, 2009)

laszlo said:


> than start the pc with win7 ,format the raw partition(deleted one) and extend the the other with the new formatted one. that's all !



I am on Win7.  Can't format the "free space" lol.  When I right click it, the only options available is "Create new volume".  

I tried partition magic, and all that did was give me a bunch of error codes. And now partition magic no longer works. "Failed to read partitions". LOL WTF.

I'll try "Paragon partition manager"


----------



## vbx (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, here's how it happened.

I had 2 partition. XP and Win7 x86.

I shrank the Win7 x86 partition and created a new partition (Win7 X64)

I then deleted Win7 x86 partition.

----------

edit: what warup suggested did the trick.  It took 20+ minutes for that software to do it, but hey it worked.. Thanks


----------

